# Har-Tru spreader for sand?



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Has anyone used a Har-Tru spreader for top dressing with sand? I found a good deal for one on FBM, but want to make sure it will do a good job before spending money on shipping this thing to me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It looks like it's used more for tennis courts but I don't see why it wouldn't work. Are you looking at the walk behind or the tow behind?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would watch the videos. I've considered it but it looks like a struggle to push around. Even the manufacturer looks like he is struggling in the video. With 10,000 sq ft, I personally would err on the side of caution and look at other options. But that's just me judging the videos I've seen with no real experience.

If you have a normal spreader, it will work fine so long as the sand is dry. But has to be totally dry. I use earthway spreader and works great.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I was thinking about how hard it might be to push. I have hills on the sides so I might just pass on this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd suggest saving your money and renting a ECO 250 spreader. It will be a lot quicker then pulling around that spreader.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

@Steely

I saw this on FB marketplace too and have been considering it. Noticed you live in the general area around me. I agree renting an ECO 250 would probably be easier; however, I am having a hard time finding one in our area


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@ReelWILawn i have looked for the Eco 250 top dressers to rent too and have not had any luck.

I think I just need a good solid drop spreader with wide open settings and dry sand will be the best option.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

That Har-Tru looks very similar to the Bannerman Top Dresser I used to have. It worked pretty good for sand. The sand must be somewhat dry. It is a bit of a workout and hard to get a really thin spread of sand. I switched to a Lesco Drop spreader and bagged dry sand. Only problem is the cost of the sand gets pricy.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Steely said:


> @ReelWILawn i have looked for the Eco 250 top dressers to rent too and have not had any luck.
> 
> I think I just need a good solid drop spreader with wide open settings and dry sand will be the best option.


@ReelWILawn

I'm just curious, but what do you guys think a fair price would be to rent an Eco 250? I really thought about renting mine on the weekends? I like to take a break when I can...lol


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

@Shindoman 
Thanks for the information. I saw your post about this from a couple of years ago and have been interested in something similar. With your experience sounds like you would recommend something else?

@Hapa512 
From the research I've gathered, probably $150/day. My issue, even if I found one close I have no way of getting it. With no larger vehicle to tow things sort of limits me on a lot. Now if a place offered delivery & pickup I would probably pay for that.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

I get my mason sand from my local quarry in a bunch of 5-gallon buckets because it's easy to transport. I just need an effective way to dry it without spreading it out on the driveway. If it's dry it does flow through my Scott's plastic drop spreader and I can dump a 5-gallon bucket into the hopper.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm confused by the name Har-Tru. I was used to see it called Earth & Turf previously: https://earthandturf.com/. Either way the spreader itself is/was called TRUFLOW 24D and works great for sand, topsoil, compost and peat moss. The material just needs to be on the dry side for you to spread thin.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@ReelWILawn The Har Tru would be great if you are still working on getting your lawn dead level.
My lawn is vey flat now so I just do a light topdress to help with thatch control and in conjunction with aeration. Using bagged sand in the Lesco is much easier but I did spend over $700 on bagged sand this year. Seeing that you have approx 3 times the lawn area I have, I would say go with the Har Tru.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Well looks like the Har Tru sold. Good luck to anyone here who bought it. Let us know how it works for you in the future


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@ReelWILawn what was the asking price for it?


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

@Gilley11 
I think it was $75 + whatever the shipping cost was going to be which could have been expensive - not sure


----------

